# White stuff on tads mouth.



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi guys 

i had soem tad just hatch out, most of them seem to hatch premature.


the 2 that hatch out earlies seem to have some white fuzz on their mouth.
i dont konw if is an infection or what. i have not feed them yet 
and here are the pictures

























could it be they took a bite of the something that was on the rearing lid?
please give me some input.

if is infection is there any treatment ?

i sepearate the other 4 hatch 1 day after ( still got some gill mass out ) but no white stuff on their mouth.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

This is unfortunately a fungal infection. It can be caused by a number of things, but usually is caused by them being fed too soon (Never feed before their first poop or before 4 days, which ever comes first) after hatching out or not getting proper ventilation.

Getting a hold of some methylene blue and adding a small amount (You can find dosage info in the tadpole caresheet on here) to the water should help clear it up. 

Good luck and it may look even worse before it clears up, but usually after a few days you can safely pull away the fuzz by grabbing at the outer edge with a toothpick.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

i tried finding methyene blue in pet stoer but had no luck

i only been able to find fungus cure for fish which contain victoria gree b .


if i cant find any methynene blue ..i think i mgiht try the fuguse cure


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*Indian Almond leaves*....boil and make a tea out of them. Anti fungal tanins in the leaves is very helpful even if you don't have an outbreak but they should help.

I would try that asap.....much less risky than malachite green or the more potent fish meds....

Our sponsers carry them...or eBay.

where do you live?....I have a bunch on stock.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

IME they usually dont last long once they look like that...

if you dont have a remedy handy now/today I would say you might be out of luck.

The almond leaves seem to work, as might Black Water Extract. Otherwise pick something to try soon like one of the dyes.

Best,


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> IME they usually dont last long once they look like that...
> 
> if you dont have a remedy handy now/today I would say you might be out of luck.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with some tads before I was using heavy amounts of tannins (Indian almond leaves). Tear some up, toss them in and you should be sorted.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

does oak leave contain tannin ?

i only have oak leaf on hand right now
and how bout peat moss

would peat help "?

thx guys


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Go to your local fish store / pet store and buy some "Blackwater extract" asap......that's your easiest route.

Like Shawn said.......time is critical when you see that fungus.


----------

